# Reaktor GUI Info pop-ups Part 2. An alternative method.



## Flintpope (Jan 14, 2022)

User feedback has made me aware that not everyone realises all the hints and tips you need to use one of my Reaktor 6 ensembles are already embedded into the interface. 

Open a Flintpope ensemble. 

Hit the magnifying glass icon at the top left of the GUI to reveal the side pane (if necessary). 

Click these buttons: EDIT/ tick/ info. 

Then click the mouse on anything and the info appears on the side-pane. 




By the way there is no sound in this video. 

*More like this from www.flintpope.net*


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 14, 2022)

Flintpope said:


> User feedback has made me aware that not everyone realises all the hints and tips you need to use one of my Reaktor 6 ensembles are already embedded into the interface.
> 
> Open a Flintpope ensemble.
> 
> ...



I used to know that, and then I didn't, and now I do again!


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 14, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I used to know that, and then I didn't, and now I do again!


Like for most R6 tips, as I return each time _ from lengthy absences. 🙄


----------



## cqd (Jan 14, 2022)

Hey man..
I seem to remember something about you having reaktor blocks and them being no longer available..
Looking at your website it looks like they're still there as a memory of light, but they dont look front patchable?
Hope I'm not way off the mark here, but what's the story with them?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 14, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Like for most R6 tips, as I return each time _ from lengthy absences. 🙄


So true! For me, it only takes a couple of minutes away to forget how everything works. Thank heavens, if you are just twiddling knobs and not building an instrument, it all works out okay regardless!


----------



## Flintpope (Jan 15, 2022)

cqd said:


> Hey man..
> I seem to remember something about you having reaktor blocks and them being no longer available..
> Looking at your website it looks like they're still there as a memory of light, but they dont look front patchable?
> Hope I'm not way off the mark here, but what's the story with them?


Hi,

Yes, and another called REICHIAN (https://ko-fi.com/s/0adb2c270d)

They aren't front patchable because I didn't make them as RACKs at the time. TBH I don't especially like modular systems... a basic lack of patience in using them. I want a synth that works already!

I used to post a ton of stuff on the Reaktor User Library so you may be remembering that. I deleted them all because it is a dead-end street. I am re-releasing the better ones now as free or pay what you like because one in ten people prefer to pay.

I am also doing updates on some of these.

If you are a fan of all things BLOCK then you probably already know TOYBOX (https://www.toyboxaudio.com/)


----------

